# جاني يسوع



## bent yasoo3 (2 مايو 2009)

انا من قبل كتبت وقولت ان المسيحيه بقلبي بس خايفه .. بس اليوم بكتب وانا مافيني خوف ومافيني قلق من شي , وحاسه بسلاام مع نفسي ومع الدنيا كلهاا .. والسبب ان امس جاني يسوع بالحلم اخيرراا جاني .. وحسيت ان فعلا حط ايده علي ، قومت من النوم ناسيه خوفي وكل همومي وكل شي حتى مشاكلي العاديه نسيتهاا .. بس الحين مآبعرف شو اعممل لان في اشياء كتير بحياتي رح تتغير .. يعني اهلي وحبيبي وهيك .. قولولي شو اعمل .. بدي رآآآيكم ضروري وبسرعه لاني فعلا مو قادره افكر من الفرررحه .. وبدي اجابه عن هالسؤال ( اللي صار هيدا دليل على ان يسوع بده اني اكون بنته ؟ )


----------



## antonius (2 مايو 2009)

يسوع باسط يده ونوره للكل دائما...واعطانا حرية قبول النعمة والخلاص او رفضها والهلاك..
انا ارى انكي مباركة يا اختي ان صدق كلامكي..لا تستعجلي فيما تعملين..اولا عليكي ان تتاكدي كليا من انكي مسيحية..اقرأي الانجيل..وبعدها الرب سيقودكي..فلا تخافي..
*نصيحة مهمة..احذري ان تخبري افرادا مسلمين قد يؤذوكي او يقتلوكي..فالان انتي تعتبرين مرتدة بشرعهم..حتى عن عائلتكي..
وضعي ثقتكي الكاملة في الرب...فمن يلق فرح الايمان بالمسيح..لن يهمه اي شيء اخر
ربنا يقويكي..


----------



## محب الأديان (3 مايو 2009)

*............................*

فربما لا اعرف ...!

*............................*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 مايو 2009)

*مبروك النعمة
ها هو المسيح يقرع على أبواب قلبك

ابحثي عنه فى الأنجيل وعيشي فى حوار معه

حوار بين الخالق والمخلوق

وبين الأب والأبنة

​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> انا من قبل كتبت وقولت ان المسيحيه بقلبي بس خايفه .. بس اليوم بكتب وانا مافيني خوف ومافيني قلق من شي , وحاسه بسلاام مع نفسي ومع الدنيا كلهاا .. والسبب ان امس جاني يسوع بالحلم اخيرراا جاني .. وحسيت ان فعلا حط ايده علي ، قومت من النوم ناسيه خوفي وكل همومي وكل شي حتى مشاكلي العاديه نسيتهاا .. بس الحين مآبعرف شو اعممل لان في اشياء كتير بحياتي رح تتغير .. يعني اهلي وحبيبي وهيك .. قولولي شو اعمل .. بدي رآآآيكم ضروري وبسرعه لاني فعلا مو قادره افكر من الفرررحه .. وبدي اجابه عن هالسؤال ( اللي صار هيدا دليل على ان يسوع بده اني اكون بنته ؟ )


 اطلبية تاني وقوليلة من قلبك دبر حياتي انت يارب انا بضع كل حياتي بين ايديك وانت تدبرها حسب مشيئتك الصالحة يا يسوعي يا الهي و مخلصي

وصدقيني اتكلي علية وماتعوليش هم حاجة وهو هايعتني بيكي بامورك وحياتك وعائلتك

وكمان اقري الكتاب المقدس لان دا كلامة اعرفية اكتر


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2009)

محب الأديان قال:


> فربما لا اعرف ...!


 

*كيف ُتقدم نصيحة وأنت لا تعرف *

*لقد نالت سلامها مع المسيح *

*الغافر الإثم *
*المغيِّر القلوب الحجرية*
*المحرر من أسر كل خطية *
*المُعطي بضمان الحياة الأبدية*
*المسيح ليس عنده عبودية ولا أدوات حربية*


----------



## محب الأديان (4 مايو 2009)

ليش تم حذف ردي ؟؟؟؟؟ انا ما غلطت ... ياخي والله انتوا كل عمركم كده ... تخافون من ردودنا .. وتمسحوها ...

لو انكم واثقين بدينكم خلو لنا حرية التعبير ... والله عيب عليكم ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> انا من قبل كتبت وقولت ان المسيحيه بقلبي بس خايفه .. بس اليوم بكتب وانا مافيني خوف ومافيني قلق من شي , وحاسه بسلاام مع نفسي ومع الدنيا كلهاا .. والسبب ان امس جاني يسوع بالحلم اخيرراا جاني .. وحسيت ان فعلا حط ايده علي ، قومت من النوم ناسيه خوفي وكل همومي وكل شي حتى مشاكلي العاديه نسيتهاا .. بس الحين مآبعرف شو اعممل لان في اشياء كتير بحياتي رح تتغير .. يعني اهلي وحبيبي وهيك .. قولولي شو اعمل .. بدي رآآآيكم ضروري وبسرعه لاني فعلا مو قادره افكر من الفرررحه .. وبدي اجابه عن هالسؤال ( اللي صار هيدا دليل على ان يسوع بده اني اكون بنته ؟ )



*سلام ونعمة أختى الحبيبة
أمنى بالرب يسوع وإعترفى به رب ومخلص لك
قولى له أنت إلهى ومخلصى 
سلمت لك حياتى 
ألقيت بهمومى ومشاكلى عليك يارب 
إتصرف أنت
وسوف يرشدك الرب يسوع إلى حل مشاكلك
 وطبعا ظهور الرب لكى فى حلم فهو دعوة لدخولك المسيحية بلا تردد
خلاص نفسك أولا وقبل أى شئ​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

مشكوررين كلكم على ردودكم الحلووه .. انا مقتنعه بالمسيحيه اقتنااع كامل بس مابعرف شو  اعمل بالزبط .. يعني  antonius يقول ما تقولي لحداا من اهلك ولا اي حدا طيب هالشي مستحيل اني اخبيه ولازم اقول لاقرب الناس لي .. بليز ساعدوني وقولو لي شو اعمل


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 مايو 2009)

*


جيسي موون قال:



			مشكوررين كلكم على ردودكم الحلووه .. انا مقتنعه بالمسيحيه اقتنااع كامل بس مابعرف شو  اعمل بالزبط .. يعني  antonius يقول ما تقولي لحداا من اهلك ولا اي حدا طيب هالشي مستحيل اني اخبيه ولازم اقول لاقرب الناس لي .. بليز ساعدوني وقولو لي شو اعمل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أذهبي لكنيسة بعيدة عن محل أقامتك, لسلامتك وآمنك, وتلاقي مع الكاهن, وتشاورى معه, وهنا ستبدأ مسيرتك نحو المسيحية*


----------



## fredyyy (4 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> مشكوررين كلكم على ردودكم الحلووه .. انا مقتنعه بالمسيحيه اقتنااع كامل بس مابعرف شو اعمل بالزبط .. يعني antonius يقول ما تقولي لحداا من اهلك ولا اي حدا طيب هالشي مستحيل اني اخبيه ولازم اقول لاقرب الناس لي .. بليز ساعدوني وقولو لي شو اعمل


 


*أختي / جيسي موون*

*شكرًا لتجاوبك مع نعمة الله ... الرب يُنير لك طريقك أكثر وأكثر *

*لن ُتخفي إيمانك أبدًا ... وأكيد سوف ُتخبري الناس بذلك *

*لكن يجب أن يكون لك المعرفة الكافية للرد *

*فسوف يسألونك عن سر هذا التحول *

*فقبل الإخبار يجب التعمق في معرفة المسيح وتختبري أعماله العظيمة في حياتك *

*فالمسيح لم يُرسل تلاميذة للشهادة إلا بعد أن عاشوا معه وتعلموا منه *

*بعدها أرسلهم ... أعطي نفسك الفرصة الكافية لتعرفي المسيح أكثر*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> مشكوررين كلكم على ردودكم الحلووه .. انا مقتنعه بالمسيحيه اقتنااع كامل بس مابعرف شو  اعمل بالزبط .. يعني  antonius يقول ما تقولي لحداا من اهلك ولا اي حدا طيب هالشي مستحيل اني اخبيه ولازم اقول لاقرب الناس لي .. بليز ساعدوني وقولو لي شو اعمل




*لكى تقولى وتشهرى إيمانك بالمسيح أمام أهلك وحبيبك
هذا الأمر يتوقف على
مدى تقبلهم للموقف
وعلى مدى معرفتك وإقتناعك بتعاليم المسيح
وإلا ستخسرى كل شيئ بالتعجل
لو أنت ببلد أجنبى ممكن تشهرى مسيحيتك  وتطلبى اللجوء الدينى حتى يقوموا بحمايتك
ولكن هذه الخطوة محتاجة مرشد دينى حتى يرتب معك كيف تكون ويشرح مميزات اللجوء الدينى وعيوبة
إذن الأفضل قبل أن تشهرى مسيحيتك أمام  الأقربين لكى
لا بد من التحدث مع قسيس فى البلد التى تعيشين فيها وأخذ مشورتة 
من الأهل من يعذب أبنائة
ومنهم من يحضر لهم المشايخ لكى بعدلوا عن تفكيره وهذا يجعل الموقف يعرف عند أمن الدولة
ويحضر أمن الدولة ويأخذوا حديث الإيمان يحبس ويعذب
ومن الأهل من يزوج إبنتة من أى مسلم
كل ما ذكرته يعتبر الصورة القاتمة للموقف
توجد صورة أخرى وهى أن يرى أهل بيتك مدى التغيير إلى الأحسن الذى ظهر فى حياتك
وتحكى لهم عن تعاليم السيد المسيح
وعندما تشعرى بتقبلهم للتعاليم وتشوقهم لمعرفة المزيد
حسيهم على قراءة الإنجيل وبعد ذلك إحكى لهم عن الحلم الذى دعاك فية يسوع
وشوفى رد فعلهم ولكن دون أن تقولى لهم عن إبمانك بالسيد المسيح
أكرر أن تتكلمى مع قسيس من كنيسة بلدتك قبل أن تبدأى أى خطوة
الرب يسوع ينجيكى من أى شر أو شبه شر
يوجد فى هذا المنتدى عابرين ويعيشون مع ذويهم دون أن يشهروا إيمانهم رغم أنهم تعمدوا
يمكنك الإستفسار منهم
peace86 وماريا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 مايو 2009)

*سلام المسيح أختى العزيزة
إن كنت لبنانية فالأمر يكون أسهل بكتير
فلبنان هى البلد المسيحية الوحيدة فى وسط البلاد العربية
فكل ما حكيتة لكى ليس للتخويف ولكن للحذر
وهذا موجود فى البلاد الإسلامية
إستمرى فى طريق الخلاص
فيسوع هو الطريق والحق والحياة
وأتركى للرب تدبير الأمر
وياريت تذهبى إلى كنيسة مع صديقة مسيحية
لتعرفك على كاهن ليرشدك
ونرجو معرفة أخبارك​*


----------



## اني بل (15 مايو 2009)

أختي ....اللي حصل معك هو فعلا" من الرب ..لأن الرب بريد أن تكوني شجاعة وتواجهي هذه المشكلة براحة تامة ...المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى الخارج واللي فيه خوف ما تكملة محبة الله فيه ...والهنا لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح ...وفيه كثير في الكتاب بيقول ..لا تخف ..لا تخافوا لأني معك ...فأختي تشجعي وتقوي في الرب ..فالرب بروحه يشجعك ويعطيك سلاما"..


----------



## bent yasoo3 (16 مايو 2009)

آختي مارثا مشكوره على الرد .. صح انا سهل اني اعلن ايماني بالمسيح لاني *.......* بس انا ادرس *.........* وانا بابا متفهم يعني تفكيره اوروبي ، اذا قولتله اني امنت بـالمسيح مستحيل يقول شي او يعترض .. بس المشكله ما في حدا يروح معي الكنيسه .. صحباتي كلهم *.........* وانا ماعندي الجراءه اروح وحدي .. وخايفه الكاهن ما يقبل اني اصير مسيحيه .. متل ما صار مع واحد هون انا قريت موضوعه بالمنتدى ، اذا انتي *.........* بلييز ساعديني او قوليلي اروح كنيسه انتي تعرفيها ..

*بلاش المعلومات الشخصية *

*المشرف*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (16 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song .. ميرسي على مرورك وردك وانا فعلاا صرت مستعده اني اقول للعالم كله اني امنت بيسوع ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> آختي مارثا مشكوره على الرد .. صح انا سهل اني اعلن ايماني بالمسيح لاني *.......* بس انا ادرس *.........* وانا بابا متفهم يعني تفكيره اوروبي ، اذا قولتله اني امنت بـالمسيح مستحيل يقول شي او يعترض .. بس المشكله ما في حدا يروح معي الكنيسه .. صحباتي كلهم *.........* وانا ماعندي الجراءه اروح وحدي .. وخايفه الكاهن ما يقبل اني اصير مسيحيه .. متل ما صار مع واحد هون انا قريت موضوعه بالمنتدى ، اذا انتي *.........* بلييز ساعديني او قوليلي اروح كنيسه انتي تعرفيها ..
> 
> *بلاش المعلومات الشخصية *
> 
> *المشرف*



*أنظرى بُنيتي
لابد من وجود مرشد روحي معك لبدء مشوارك للمسيحية
أنصحك بقرآة "شهادة الشيخ محمد النجار" ودعيني أسمع رأيك فى هذه الشهادة

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87222*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (16 مايو 2009)

صوت .، الرابط الثاني ما فتح معـي ،


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> صوت .، الرابط الثاني ما فتح معـي ،



*الرابط الذى فى المشاركة, وعلى العموم الموضوع ستجديه فى قسم "الشهادات"*


----------



## yousraaa (19 مايو 2009)

انتي ضعيفه الايمان اساسا ربنا يهديكي مفيش واحده مؤمنه تعمل كده بجد حرام عليكي ارجعلي لعقلك وصلي لربنا ومتخليش الشيطان يأثر عليكي واقري القران انتي اكيد ممسوسه


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

yousraaa قال:


> انتي ضعيفه الايمان اساسا ربنا يهديكي مفيش واحده مؤمنه تعمل كده بجد حرام عليكي ارجعلي لعقلك وصلي لربنا ومتخليش الشيطان يأثر عليكي واقري القران انتي اكيد ممسوسه




لااا انا بعرف شـو بعمل بالزبط ومتأكده من ايمـاني بيسوع .. ومو انا اللي الشيطان مأثر علي لاني صرت بنت يسوع ومستحيل يسوع يتركني للشيطان ، وياريت توفر هالحكي لروحك لان مستحيل انك تأثر علي بكلامك لا انت ولا غيرك ، انا امنت بيسوع وممكن اقولها للدنيا كلها ما همني شي .. لاني افتخر ان يسوع نداني عشان اكون بنته .. وصدقني اني ما حسيت بالراحه ولا السلام الا مع يسوع ، وانت لو فكرت شوي بس بتعرف ان يسوع هو الحق


----------



## yousraaa (19 مايو 2009)

الله يلعنك كافرة مطروده من رحمه الله انتي في النار مع اعوانك خلي يسوع ينفعك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

yousraaa قال:


> الله يلعنك كافرة مطروده من رحمه الله انتي في النار مع اعوانك خلي يسوع ينفعك ههههههههههههههه



ليش الغلط  !؟ .. انا ماغلطت عليك .. ولا عشان يعني قولت الحقيقه تسبني !؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> ليش الغلط  !؟ .. انا ماغلطت عليك .. ولا عشان يعني قولت الحقيقه تسبني !؟


*
أنها تعاليم الإسلام يا جيسي, لتعرفي كيف أنتشلك الرب من الفساد ليضعك فى النور, وعلى العموم فهي جعلتك من المطوبين, فالكتاب قال : طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ (مت  5 :  11)*


----------



## Strident (19 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> لااا انا بعرف شـو بعمل بالزبط ومتأكده من ايمـاني بيسوع .. ومو انا اللي الشيطان مأثر علي لاني صرت بنت يسوع ومستحيل يسوع يتركني للشيطان ، وياريت توفر هالحكي لروحك لان مستحيل انك تأثر علي بكلامك لا انت ولا غيرك ، انا امنت بيسوع وممكن اقولها للدنيا كلها ما همني شي .. لاني افتخر ان يسوع نداني عشان اكون بنته .. وصدقني اني ما حسيت بالراحه ولا السلام الا مع يسوع ، وانت لو فكرت شوي بس بتعرف ان يسوع هو الحق



إني أتعلم من إيمانك يا أختي...



			
				youssra قال:
			
		

> الله يلعنك كافرة مطروده من رحمه الله انتي في النار مع اعوانك خلي يسوع ينفعك ههههههههههههههه



أتعرفين اني أفضل ان أكون مع يسوع في الجحيم، عن أن أبعد عنه؟
فإنه قد حول الأتون حتى لم تمس النار رائحة ثياب الثلاثة فتية الأبرار...و غنهم بالتأكيد فضلوا البقاء في الأتون مع الرب، عن أن يخرجوا منه...
إنه يحول الجحيم إلى أعظم ملكوت...

نعم، سينفعني يسوع...بل ينفعني من الآن...

من يجرؤ غيري أن يقول لله: أبي...
من يجرؤ غيري أن يقف امامه في أي وقت، و يطلب منه شيء مباشرة هكذا كما يطلب من أبيه؟
من يجرؤ غيري، في وسط عمله، أن يكلم الله و هو معه كل حين، يستمع إليه، و ليس فقط يتكلم عنه؟
من يجرؤ غيري ان يطالبه بالمستحيل (في عيون الناس) مثلاً؟ من يقدر أن يقول له غيري:
"انزع مني هذه الخطية" سواي؟

أشكرك يا رب لمحبتك لي...أرجوك دعهم يذوقونها...أرجوك أعلمهم كم تحبهم...


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

صوت اي هيدي تعاليم الاسلاام .. وانا اشكر الرب انه خلاني عرفت الحق .. وعرفت من النور ومن الضلام


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

جوني تسلم على كلامك .. واللي قولته انا اللي بقلبي ، وانا مؤمنه بيسوع لاخر يوم في عمري


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> لااا انا بعرف شـو بعمل بالزبط ومتأكده من ايمـاني بيسوع .. ومو انا اللي الشيطان مأثر علي لاني صرت بنت يسوع ومستحيل يسوع يتركني للشيطان ، وياريت توفر هالحكي لروحك لان مستحيل انك تأثر علي بكلامك لا انت ولا غيرك ، انا امنت بيسوع وممكن اقولها للدنيا كلها ما همني شي .. لاني افتخر ان يسوع نداني عشان اكون بنته .. وصدقني اني ما حسيت بالراحه ولا السلام الا مع يسوع ، وانت لو فكرت شوي بس بتعرف ان يسوع هو الحق



*كم هو عظيم إيمانك
طوباكى ياجيسى
الرب يثبت إيمانك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 مايو 2009)

yousraaa قال:


> انتي ضعيفه الايمان اساسا ربنا يهديكي مفيش واحده مؤمنه تعمل كده بجد حرام عليكي ارجعلي لعقلك وصلي لربنا ومتخليش الشيطان يأثر عليكي واقري القران انتي اكيد ممسوسه


عمر ما في واحد من المسلمين عنده ايمان وربنا مش ها يهديها لالالالالالالالالا ربنا بقي معها اصلا
ماسك ايدها وبيحميها وصار اب ليها والاسف الشيطان مبقاش معاها ولا ها يقربلها طول عمرها عشان بقيت بنت المسيح الدور والباقي علي الماسك عقولهم وقلوبهم عن الاحساس ربنا معاكي ويحميك ويرشدك زي ما بيرشد الالف من اخواتك الايام دي:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

تسلمي مرثا حبيبتي .. صلي من اجلي بليز


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (19 مايو 2009)

اهلا بيك اختنا الحبيبه 

الناس اللى بتدخل تشتم وتسب فينا اختى الحبيبه 
صدقينى بيصعبوا على جدا واصلى دائما لهم ان ينعم عليهم الرب بما نشعر به الان من سلام حقيقى وليس مزيفا او وقتيا اذا طلع عليه النهار يتبخر 
اشعر بهم لانى فى يوم من الايام كنت مثلهم بل اشد ولكن ماذا يفعل لانسان  المبصر وسط الظلام الشديد ؟؟؟
الرب يحميك 
اخوكى كان حيران 
مجدى


----------



## bent yasoo3 (19 مايو 2009)

حيران الرب يثبتك .. ويهديهم للحق ، وما هموني اللي يسبون لاني واثقه ومؤمنـه في يسوع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 مايو 2009)

*أختى جيسى مون
أخى مجدى
الرب يبارككم ويثبت إيمنكم ​*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (22 مايو 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *أختى جيسى مون
> أخى مجدى
> الرب يبارككم ويثبت إيمنكم ​*


ويبارك فيك الرب اختى مارثا وحعلكى دائما فى خدمه الرب 
ولن انسى ابدا مدى المجهود الرائع الذى بذلتيه معنا ومازالتى  
الرب  يحفظك من كل سوء


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مايو 2009)

_*مش عارفة اقولك ايه 

غير انى فخورة بيكى 

وصلى لاجلى ربنا يباركك ويثبت ايمانك ​*_


----------

